# What was your first brick?



## FTRBND (Apr 19, 2016)

Self-Explained.
What was your first console brick?
Deleting Sys32 doesn't count
inb4 construction jokes

Mine was a PSP-3000 with a wrong sized Pandora battery


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Apr 19, 2016)

Nothing cause luck is on my side! Jk ily u all


----------



## sup3rgh0st (Apr 19, 2016)

Way back in the day I bricked my Wii, I must have installed some bad IOSs  or something, but it gave the "Error has occured" screen upon boot. Luckily I had BootMii installed and a backup on hand to recover


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 19, 2016)

My old Samsung Galaxy.

It was stuck in boot screen, and recovery wasn't working.
Cause was unknown.


----------



## jerrmy12 (Apr 19, 2016)

axewfious said:


> Self-Explained.
> What was your first console brick?
> Deleting Sys32 doesn't count
> inb4 construction jokes
> ...


How do you brick with a pandora battery?


----------



## dekuleon (Apr 19, 2016)

Updating sysnand using cias with bbm


----------



## FTRBND (Apr 19, 2016)

jerrmy12 said:


> How do you brick with a pandora battery?


It was too big.... so I literally tried to sit on it to make it fit in.


----------



## ac3ds (Apr 19, 2016)

Vwii
Was extremely stupid and installed a wii ios.
And now the actual wiiu won't update!


----------



## jerrmy12 (Apr 19, 2016)

axewfious said:


> It was too big.... so I literally tried to sit on it to make it fit in.


But how did your psp brick?
Shoving something way bigger than the hole you're using is a bad idea.


----------



## HaloEffect17 (Apr 19, 2016)

Nothing yet, knock on wood.  But I always make sure I have a NAND backup of the system just in case so if anything goes wrong, I can always flash it back.


----------



## DarkFlare69 (Apr 19, 2016)

I've been hacking stuff since i was 8 and never bricked anything or even came close to bricking


----------



## HaloEffect17 (Apr 19, 2016)

DarkFlare69 said:


> I've been hacking stuff since i was 8 and never bricked anything or even came close to bricking


Yeah, if you do your homework and research, it's often hard to mess it up.


----------



## Real_Redwolf (Apr 19, 2016)

I've never bricked any device I've ever owned.


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Apr 19, 2016)

ive never bricked. ive broken stuff, and ive fixed bricks. the closest thing to a brick ive had was dropping my 3ds in the ocean and i turned it on (on accident, i thought it was on and i was turning it off), and it started booting but the nand must have shorted and it showed the screen youd get after a brick or a bad hard mod. The 3ds blod. I have also updated emuNAND to an unsupported version.


----------



## DarkFlare69 (Apr 19, 2016)

HaloEffect17 said:


> Yeah, if you do your homework and research, it's often hard to mess it up.


Yeah, however i didn't do real hacking that can cause potential bricking until about 4 years ago. Before that it was all action replay codes and flashcarts


----------



## Hells Malice (Apr 19, 2016)

Nothing because i'm not a moron.


----------



## FTRBND (Apr 19, 2016)

jerrmy12 said:


> But how did your psp brick?
> Shoving something way bigger than the hole you're using is a bad idea.


The connectors kinda broke, and the plastic around too. It wouldn't hold my normal battery anymore for more than a few seconds before shutting off. God if only I knew what scotch tape was back then


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Apr 19, 2016)

axewfious said:


> The connectors kinda broke, and the plastic around too. It wouldn't hold my normal battery anymore for more than a few seconds before shutting off. God if only I knew what scotch tape was back then


thats not a brick its a break.


----------



## DarkFlare69 (Apr 19, 2016)

Hells Malice said:


> Nothing because i'm not a moron.


same, some stuff is so simple idk how they can mess it up.

Step 5: Reflash the nand.bin we backed up from earlier

Idiot: Ok, I'll copy the homebrew launcher and rename it to nand.bin and flash that


----------



## FTRBND (Apr 19, 2016)

CIAwesome526 said:


> thats not a brick its a break.


A brick is technically when it becomes just as useful as a brick.


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Apr 19, 2016)

DarkFlare69 said:


> same, some stuff is so simple idk how they can mess it up.
> 
> Step 5: Reflash the nand.bin we backed up from earlier
> 
> Idiot: Ok, I'll copy the homebrew launcher and rename it to nand.bin and flash that


ive seen people *accidentally* replace their 3ds nand with a wii nand.bin file


----------



## GameSystem (Apr 19, 2016)

One time I was hanging out at a friend's place and he told me to play some iTunes songs on his Toshiba laptop. It was currently flashing a BIOS update, and I told him that the instructions said not to do anything. He said he didn't care, so I tried opening up iTunes. The laptop froze, and we had to hard reset. It never turned on again.


----------



## HaloEffect17 (Apr 19, 2016)

CIAwesome526 said:


> ive seen people *accidentally* replace their 3ds nand with a wii nand.bin file


Ouch.


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Apr 19, 2016)

axewfious said:


> A brick is technically when it becomes just as useful as a brick.


depends on if were talking hard or soft. i usually think softbrick or broken fuses when i hear brick in this context


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 19, 2016)

Hells Malice said:


> Nothing because i'm not a moron.


Hey that's not fair. My phone suddenly decided to not work anymore


----------



## FTRBND (Apr 19, 2016)

CIAwesome526 said:


> depends on if were talking hard or soft. i usually think softbrick or broken fuses when i hear brick in this context


Soft brick is firmware/os related. It can usually be fixed using a backup [TWRP and Nandroid on Android phones for exemple or A9LH and sys/emunand backups on 3DS's]
while Hard brick is mostly related to the device itself. [Broke on the inside or some shit you can't fix without opening it up]


----------



## pbanj (Apr 19, 2016)

the only thing i ever bricked was an old razr-m. it decided to shit the bed while updating(yes the battery was full) and never turned back on, no fastboot, no recovery, nothing.


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 19, 2016)

I bricked my friend's Wii. Although it wasn't my fault, I was trying to clean up the damages he already did and it ended up bricking as a side-effect of my attempts to fix it.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Apr 19, 2016)

i've never bricked anything


----------



## zoogie (Apr 19, 2016)

My first brick was a DS game lol. Amazing Adventures: The forgotten ruins by PopCap (hidden object game). This was before I was into any sort of hacking/homebrew.

I used an Action Replay code that corrupted the save which is read upon boot (hence the brick).
This was a big deal because I really liked that game and put dozens of hours into my savegame. I later unbricked it by writing a save from another game which triggered a delete/refresh that fixed it.


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 19, 2016)

zoogie said:


> My first brick was a DS game lol. Amazing Adventures: The forgotten ruins by PopCap (hidden object game). This was before I was into any sort of hacking/homebrew.
> 
> I used an Action Replay code that corrupted the save which is read upon boot (hence the brick).
> This was a big deal because I really liked that game and put dozens of hours into my savegame. I later unbricked it by writing a save from another game which triggered a delete/refresh that fixed it.


That reminds me a friend who shorted their DS while installing FLashME.
Brick


----------



## Xenon Hacks (Apr 19, 2016)

Bricked my second PSP 1000 by accidentally formatting flash 0 thinking it was my MS Pro DUO mind you this was when pandora got released.


----------



## HaloEffect17 (Apr 19, 2016)

Why don't they call a brick a "paperweight"?  A brick has the connotation that it is completely useless, but come on, a bricked 3DS can serve as a pretty damn good paperweight.


----------



## pbanj (Apr 19, 2016)

something i sold someone that got bricked was a 360 he did the one thing i told him not to do. it was a jtag. working great when i sold it to him. i told him you cant update it and it cant go online, if it ever asks to update dont. i told him i would update it for him and that it wasnt on the newest fw so if he waited a day i could update it. he wanted it now so i gave it to him. he brings it back the next day saying it wouldnt turn on and he doesnt know why(blames me). so i go ok ill take a look at it(i stand behind my work) i get home and its just dead, never seen one act like this(flashing nand backups to it did shit same with making an updated nand image). so i asked around and someone goes that sounds like it was updated using online or a game. so i see the guy the next day and was like so you want to tell me what really happened? after arguing for a few min and me going its doing what it does if you update it and i told you not to many times. he tell me "his brother" did it. he then tried to get out of paying me for the rest of it. i got my money and he got a nice brick.


----------



## endoverend (Apr 19, 2016)

Bricked my G3 a few months ago on the advice of someone on reddit who told me it would be okay to flash a specific rom for a different variant on my device. Needless to say, it was not.


----------



## boomario (Apr 19, 2016)

I have a CECHL01 (For those who didn't knew, this versions have RSOD problems) PS3, does that count?


----------



## RustInPeace (Apr 19, 2016)

Just a few months ago, I stupidly installed the O3DS content in the N3DS in an attempt to downgrade it to 9.2. $200 down the drain because of myself. I haven't replaced it yet, I want to though. If that N3DS XL SNES ever makes it to USA, I'll definitely get that.


----------



## Segtendo (Apr 19, 2016)

When trying to downgrade my New 3DS XL for homebrew, I got a soft brick (when it boots with an error message). It happened a bunch because I didn't want to format my 3DS, just to downgrade.

I've pumped my Wii full of stuff, and yet it still boots just fine. However, the disc drive isn't working, for whatever reason.


CIAwesome526 said:


> ive seen people *accidentally* replace their 3ds nand with a wii nand.bin file


Let's hope they don't breed.
Like holy shit. THEY'RE TWO DIFFERENT SIZES. Name your shit accordingly, people.


HaloEffect17 said:


> Why don't they call a brick a "paperweight"?  A brick has the connotation that it is completely useless, but come on, a bricked 3DS can serve as a pretty damn good paperweight.


If you like a $200 paperweight, by all means, use it. I ain't judging.


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 19, 2016)

endoverend said:


> someone on reddit who told me it would be okay to...


This is the reason.


----------



## FTRBND (Apr 19, 2016)

endoverend said:


> Bricked my G3 a few months ago on the advice of someone on reddit who told me it would be okay to flash a specific rom for a different variant on my device. Needless to say, it was not.


Well D855 and D852 Roms can work on both devices.


----------



## HaloEffect17 (Apr 19, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> This is the reason.


I would trust a GBAtemp member ten times over a random Reddit guy.


----------



## pbanj (Apr 19, 2016)

endoverend said:


> Bricked my G3 a few months ago on the advice of someone on reddit who told me it would be okay to flash a specific rom for a different variant on my device. Needless to say, it was not.


in that guys defense it can be ok to do. i have a rom for the international ver of my phone on my phone.


----------



## HaloEffect17 (Apr 19, 2016)

Double posted something by accident...


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 19, 2016)

when I messed with the wrong files in flash0 on my PSP 2000 (I tried to install prx themes that weren't available as ctf or ptf), since then I try to stay away as much as possible to system files.

It's also the only actual brick i've ever had.

Second brick was my copy of pokemon red, I missingno'ed so much that the rom got corrupted


----------



## endoverend (Apr 19, 2016)

axewfious said:


> Well D855 and D852 Roms can work on both devices.


Well I have a D851 and I flashed the D855 variant, someone said it would only caused minor issues, but it bricked the entire baseband and the phone gave absolutely no response to anything. Even shorting some pins on the board to try to flash the emmc did nothing. Luckily, my carrier replaced it on warranty as a random hardware failure.


----------



## Thomas83Lin (Apr 19, 2016)

First brick - was a original Xbox, I had unlocked the Hard drive during a softmod when I shouldn't have (I guess). I later had someone install a modchip and fix it.

Second brick, was a Wii, I bricked it by installing a stubbed system menu ios by mistake. This was done prior to bootmii being released. Just recently I bought it back to life by doing a hardware nand chip swap, with one that had bootmii installed. I made a thread about it.

lessons learned.


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Apr 19, 2016)

so what do we gather from this thread?

dont drop your ds in the ocean
dont listen to reditors
dont be stupid
dont be stupid
dont flash the wrong thing
be careful with missingno
dont be stupid
3ds's make good bricks
dont be stupid
downgrading is dangerous
and of course... dont be stupid.
i think i summed it up pretty good.


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 19, 2016)

Oh well, if brick means useless, I actually have another one.

I dropped my older Wii while I was moving it upstairs. It fell on the stairs, one by one.
It never worked again, so I trashed it, and got a newer one a few days later lol


----------



## urherenow (Apr 19, 2016)

bricked my first N3DS trying to figure out the hard-mod. Was using a bad ground point (near the power connector) and was getting frustrated trying to figure out why it wasn't working. Got impatient while desoldering and acidentally pulled a solder pad (for CLK) off of the MB. Permabrick. Must be a microvia from that pad to the MMC chip...


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Apr 19, 2016)

im not sure how but i found out my jxd s7300 that i bought off a guy here now has a broken touch screen and lcd.


----------



## Zerousen (Apr 19, 2016)

Softbricked a lot of Android phones, the only hardbrick that I had was when I flashed the wrong region for my mom's Moto G. It was the Brazilian version of Lollipop, I believe, onto a US region device, which had not received the update yet at the time.


----------



## Jao Chu (Apr 19, 2016)

I've been soft-modding consoles since all the way back in the NDS days starting with FLASHME and I've never ever bricked a console to this very day.

Thats because when I am following tutorials, I read it once, and then I read it again, and then I read it a third time and if I cant remember all the steps without looking at the tutorial, I will read it a fourth time.

It's worked pretty good for me so far!


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Apr 19, 2016)

Jao Chu said:


> I've been soft-modding consoles since all the way back in the NDS days starting with FLASHME and I've never ever bricked a console to this very day.
> 
> Thats because when I am following tutorials, I read it once, and then I read it again, and then I read it a third time and if I cant remember all the steps without looking at the tutorial, I will read it a fourth time.
> 
> It's worked pretty good for me so far!


This is called 'intelligence'. People can learn from you.


----------



## flame1234 (Apr 19, 2016)

I bricked a WRT54G router because I flashed a FW that wasn't designed for it. 
Destroyed 2 PSPs trying to replace the screen after I broke the screen.
Never broke a game console via software only, though.


----------



## CitizenSnips (Apr 19, 2016)

The one and only brick I had was I got a bootloop on a crappy $30 android tablet because I installed Google Play store lol


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Apr 19, 2016)

CitizenSnips said:


> The one and only brick I had was I got a bootloop on a crappy $30 android tablet because I installed Google Play store lol


Ive fixed bootloops before. Cant they almost always be fixed through recovery?


----------



## Seriel (Apr 19, 2016)

iPod Touch 4, about 2013?
I was a kid (I still am o.0) and I kinda got a bit carried away with jailbreak and kinda... fucked it all up.
And that's all i'm saying


----------



## CitizenSnips (Apr 19, 2016)

CIAwesome526 said:


> Ive fixed bootloops before. Cant they almost always be fixed through recovery?


Yeah I tried to fix it in recovery mode but it just wouldn't work so I gave up, wasn't a terrible loss
EDIT:actually the tablet did not have a recovery feature from what I remember


----------



## pbanj (Apr 19, 2016)

CIAwesome526 said:


> Ive fixed bootloops before. Cant they almost always be fixed through recovery?


It depends if you can get into recovery and what option said recovery has. Some stock ones just have options for wiping data.


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Apr 19, 2016)

DarkFlare69 said:


> I've been hacking stuff since i was 8 and never bricked anything or even came close to bricking


liar


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Apr 19, 2016)

Jackus said:


> iPod Touch 4, about 2013?
> I was a kid (I still am o.0) and I kinda got a bit carried away with jailbreak and kinda... fucked it all up.
> And that's all i'm saying


Oh yeah, ive also messed up jailbreaks, but the wordt its been was a safe mode loop, so itvwasnt really a brick.
The closest thing to a softbrick that i caused myself was with my gaming pc. Im very bold with my electonics in the ways of modifications. Aside from windows 8 spontaneously corrupting many times (since that was windows not me), i have installed the windows 10 dev preview and then not turned on my pc in months. When i did turn it on the preview had expired. Microsoft was of no help untilbi got a non indian rep who helped me realize that ms had completely ruined my pc since my win 8 key was for windows 8 beta so yodating via iso wasnt an option, and downgrading wasnt an option since i couldnt get to win 8 via a beta key etc. So i had to use alienwares alien respawn to fix it.


----------



## pbanj (Apr 19, 2016)

Jao Chu said:


> I've been soft-modding consoles since all the way back in the NDS days starting with FLASHME and I've never ever bricked a console to this very day.
> 
> Thats because when I am following tutorials, I read it once, and then I read it again, and then I read it a third time and if I cant remember all the steps without looking at the tutorial, I will read it a fourth time.
> 
> It's worked pretty good for me so far!


No matter how many times you read something or do something, things can go wrong at no fault of the user. A tool can error out, something can lock up, or an sd card could die while something is flashing. A good example is when the guide for otp was just starting out there was a script. It had an error in it that caused a few bricks, it was caught and fixed fairly fast, but some users still bricked. That was no fault of theirs.


----------



## ScarletDreamz (Apr 19, 2016)

Bricked a PSP when the first exploits where so unstable, that when executing the image on the Photo folder of the memory stick gave a RED screen, you psp was not able to be downgraded to 1.5 and it would brick it permanently.


----------



## DarkFlare69 (Apr 19, 2016)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> liar



that was the fake brick app xD


----------



## Seriel (Apr 19, 2016)

CIAwesome526 said:


> Oh yeah, ive also messed up jailbreaks, but the wordt its been was a safe mode loop, so itvwasnt really a brick.


Yeah it can be a pain. Sadly mine was a permabrick x.x


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Apr 19, 2016)

CitizenSnips said:


> Yeah I tried to fix it in recovery mode but it just wouldn't work so I gave up, wasn't a terrible loss
> EDIT:actually the tablet did not have a recovery feature from what I remember


Usb flash? Some cheaper androids have nothing protecting the internal filesystem and a usb cable, a computer, and one of many apps could allow you to flash the tablet just by plugging it in and replacing the old room with a new one.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Apr 19, 2016)

Never say never but I never brick my smartphone, consoles, and portable video game systems at all as long as I can remember. I followed the tutorial very carefully.


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Apr 19, 2016)

pbanj said:


> It depends if you can get into recovery and what option said recovery has. Some stock ones just have options for wiping data.


If a bootloop was caused by a non root app, that can often  be enough.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Jackus said:


> Yeah it can be a pain. Sadly mine was a permabrick x.x


Ive never Bricked with a jailbreak. All i had to do was uninstall a few tweeks.


----------



## ih8ih8sn0w (Apr 19, 2016)

I fucked something up on my old nexus 7, sent it to factory to see if warranty would cover it. They sent back another nexus 7 and said it wasn't covered. When I turned it on, it was on a bootloop so I tried flashing a stock rom back onto it, and turns out, the issue was the memory itself.


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Apr 19, 2016)

Now that i think of it...i have had a few dfu loops caused by bad redsnow installs. That can be consisted a brick.


----------



## pbanj (Apr 19, 2016)

CIAwesome526 said:


> If a bootloop was caused by a non root app, that can often  be enough.


Oh I know but a lot of the cheap andriods don't have that. I have seem them that just have reboot. One of the downsides to android is the fragmentation. There is not standards set. Each oem and carrier do whatever the hell they want. Google needs to put its foot down and set a standard set of things and specs that each device needs for it to run android. They kind of have one but its only if the oem wants googles services which a lot of cheap devices lack. Even then the standards are mostly app related like having googles apps be on the home screen.


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Apr 19, 2016)

pbanj said:


> Oh I know but a lot of the cheap andriods don't have that. I have seem them that just have reboot. One of the downsides to android is the fragmentation. There is not standards set. Each oem and carrier do whatever the hell they want. Google needs to put its foot down and set a standard set of things and specs that each device needs for it to run android. They kind of have one but its only if the oem wants googles services which a lot of cheap devices lack. Even then the standards are mostly app related like having googles apps be on the home screen.


But then the $30 android becomes a $60 android. If you don't want to put in the money, you won't get quality out.


----------



## pbanj (Apr 19, 2016)

CIAwesome526 said:


> But then the $30 android becomes a $60 android. If you don't want to put in the money, you won't get quality out.


Oh I know its why I tell people to stay away from cheap android devices. It's one of the things windows phones have over android, the cheap phones still run great because ms set requirements on them.


----------



## Seriel (Apr 19, 2016)

Speaking of Android, my second brick was a rubbbish £20 Alcatel phone.
I flashed the ROM for the wrong model lol. I probably could have fixed it but it really sucked so I tried to refund it (by feigning innocence, im so naughty :3) and it worked! I then paid a bit more money plus the refund for an £80 Huawei Y5 on half price!


----------



## SAIYAN48 (Apr 19, 2016)

A red one, part a barn somewhere


----------



## SmellyPirateMonkey (Apr 19, 2016)

The only thing I've bricked was my old smartphone. I attempted to change the boot animation and it didn't like that. Thankfully I always have custom recovery and frequent nand backups


----------



## gamesquest1 (Apr 19, 2016)

i think it was a nokia N-gage i installed the symbian skull virus, but i think i managed to fix it anyway so i don't know if it really counts but it was a pain to get rid of

actually come to think of it it wasn't actually me who installed the virus, it was my brother....so the first thing after that would probably be a PS3 with the first wanikoko CFW that ended up bricking a bunch of people....the joy of rushing blindly into stuff


----------



## Insidious611 (Apr 19, 2016)

My fiancee's old iPod Touch 2G is the only thing I've ever bricked. The tools for jailbreaking that are soooo out of date and hard to find good copies of, and her power button was broken so I had to use a special "flash into download mode" ROM instead of the usual button trick, which I think may have been part of it.

Oh, if dropping a screwdriver into the PSU of my XBOX which I was softmodding with the HDD-swap method counts, then yeah, that too.


----------



## TecXero (Apr 19, 2016)

The first GBC I tried to mod years ago.


----------



## Insidious611 (Apr 19, 2016)

pbanj said:


> No matter how many times you read something or do something, things can go wrong at no fault of the user. A tool can error out, something can lock up, or an sd card could die while something is flashing. A good example is when the guide for otp was just starting out there was a script. It had an error in it that caused a few bricks, it was caught and fixed fairly fast, but some users still bricked. That was no fault of theirs.



Just wanted to quote this for truth, because earlier I *almost* bricked my 2DS doing the A9LH tutorial because it froze while restoring the emuNAND backup to the sysNAND at the very end of the tutorial. No fault of mine, just a fluke. Thankfully it froze at 0% so I don't think it had actually written anything. I shut it down (after waiting for about an hour to see if it would do anything), started it back up into Decrypt9 and ran the same restore again and it worked.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



ScarletDreamz said:


> Bricked a PSP when the first exploits where so unstable, that when executing the image on the Photo folder of the memory stick gave a RED screen, you psp was not able to be downgraded to 1.5 and it would brick it permanently.



Oh man, I never knew that old TIFF exploit could do that. I used it on my launch-model PSP thinking it was 100% safe.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 19, 2016)

first brick was my Acer iconia a110 tablet, changing font killed it, but thanks to XDA I saved it


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Apr 19, 2016)

Insidious611 said:


> Oh, if dropping a screwdriver into the PSU of my XBOX which I was softmodding with the HDD-swap method counts, then yeah, that too.


howd that turn out?


----------



## Insidious611 (Apr 19, 2016)

Pop, sparks, dead XBOX. About how you'd expect.


----------



## DarkFlare69 (Apr 19, 2016)

Insidious611 said:


> Pop, sparks, dead XBOX. About how you'd expect.


isn't that just breaking it? a brick is fucking up the nand or something else


----------



## gamesquest1 (Apr 19, 2016)

idk the term "brick" is a hard one as it really would just be anything that renders it useless, it could be a software brick or a axe, although i think we could rule out intentionally destroying something, i think to be valid here it has to have been a undesired situation


----------



## Luglige (Apr 19, 2016)

Bricked my moms computer, well 2 of them. One with a magnet the other one I dropped. I killed an iPhone  and bricked an iPad mini.


----------



## Insidious611 (Apr 19, 2016)

gamesquest1 said:


> idk the term "brick" is a hard one as it really would just be anything that renders it useless, it could be a software brick or a axe, although i think we could rule out intentionally destroying something, i think to be valid here it has to have been a undesired situation



It definitely wasn't intentional. And re: brick being a software thing as opposed to a hardware modding messup like that, that's why I said "If it counts"


----------



## pokemoner2500 (Apr 19, 2016)

I accidentally bricked @AHP_person's vWii at one point due to installing a Wii only theme wad and it bricked. Then it magically unbricked a few years later, still dunno how that happened.


----------



## yoshinatsu (Apr 19, 2016)

Been hacking my systems since the PSP days. My first brick was last month, when I bricked my 3DS XL.
But I managed to revive it through hard modding, so that's OK I guess. Lesson learned.


----------



## astrangeone (Apr 19, 2016)

Never bricked yet.  I always reread until I know what I'm doing, and I usually make a NAND backup (known good) before tampering with the thing.

I've physically broken a DS Lite because it dropped out of my bag, and hit the floor, and ended up cracking the power switch.  Luckily, I had an extended warranty with EB Games, and I brought that system in.  I ended up selling it on the second hand market because I had an extra DS Lite - and the unit that replaced it was pink (yuck).


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Apr 19, 2016)

I never bricked anything but I've had many a bootloop on various Android devices which were resolved using either of Odin, a Nandroid backup, or flashing a .zip from recovery. I don't count that though, since it was easily recoverable.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 19, 2016)

I bricked my wii when i was 9 years old
Heres what happened 
I had the homebrew launcher using hackmii and i wanted to update my console (idk why LOL) anyways I said to my self 
Bitch umma be a hacker I'll do something awesome) suddenly an error appeared I was like OMFG WTF JUST HAPPENED BITCH GODDAMMIT...CHANGED THE ENTIER MOTHER BOARD FOR 132 FUCKING DOLLARS LOL I WAS SOOOOO STUPID


----------



## CloudCocopuffs (Apr 19, 2016)

Kindle Fire HD6
I tried and install cyanogenmod in the early releases of cm10 for that.
I installed TWRP wrong and bricked my bootloader xD


----------



## Dayfid (Apr 21, 2016)

If I'm remembering correctly, it was my Wii that I tried installing a theme on which soft bricked it. I was able to unbrick it a few months later somehow but rebricked it 5 minutes later trying to downgrade it.  No clue what I was trying to do to be honest. 

Sent from my XT1563 using Tapatalk


----------



## LinkFan16 (Apr 21, 2016)

Back in the early Wii hacking days and with be being an unknowing fool (some may also call it a noob XD), I wanted to install some custom IOS and ended up deleting the system menu instead. After I finished "installing" said custom IOS the console returned me to the homebrew channel, I called it a day and powered the thing off... Upon switching the Wii on again I of course was greeted by the "the system files are corrupted" message... End of story: I sold the console as defect and got a new Wii and never made that mistake again. I still continued playing with the system's files, but only after I read tons of tutorials and posts here on GBATemp. Since this incident I'm being super careful when modding devices. So far several other wiis from friends, my 3ds and my android phones are all working well after softmodding them. Reading the guides and then reading them again (and sometimes again) seem to be the key to my success. If it get's a bit more complicated I usually make a checklist with all the things I need. I also look for and download all the files I need to store and organize them in some secure place on my PC.


----------



## JaapDaniels (Apr 21, 2016)

my first wii set of two, luckely the second time it worked, just needed cooldown.
i used first twillight hack, hbc and then all the wad for ios36 rebug with waninkoko's wad manager, hermes cios 202,222,223 installer and waninincoco's cios 249 (and 250)first edition, neogamma and DVDx. but on one of the wii's the powerled spontanious went yellow, and wouldn't start anymore. never found the cause bet net day it worked again, and reinstalled it all. really must've been first possible hack for wii since it wasn't that long after dutch after the release in the netherlands. don't remember the real date so could be around a year after release date? this wii still works today though it needed an redo when accidental updated to 4.3 firmware, but luckely the redo was made a lot less stresfull since there  were complete autoinstall toolslike modmii.


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 21, 2016)

Unintentionally destroyed one old xbox.
Was so tired that I accidentally flashed a 1.4 EEPROM to a 1.6 Xbox.
It turned off and booted with christmas lights.

Scrapped the Xbox for parts after that.


Out of the hundreds and hundreds of consoles I fixed/hacked, having had only one "brick", I must say I'm pleased.


----------



## Abcdfv (Apr 21, 2016)

My ex spilled coffee on my DSlite if that counts.


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 21, 2016)

I must say that I've started hacking back with the old xbox around '03 and accidentally bricked one in '14


----------



## Davidosky99 (Apr 21, 2016)

well my first brick was either my first Wii or my first android smartphone


----------



## MajinCubyan (Apr 21, 2016)

Only have had one, PSP-1000. Can't remember what happened but I was not pleased.


----------



## DjoeN (Apr 21, 2016)

First brick:
PS2, tried modding it myself
Worsed part, it wasn't mine, so i bought him a XboX that was easier to mod 

Second brick:
N3DSXL when trying to get it's OTP (there was no easy guide around then)

Third brick:
2DS, tried safea9lhinstaller, did only update instead of full install

That's it


----------



## RetroBitMig (Apr 21, 2016)

My first brick was my Pikachu 3DS XL; I wanted to perform my own hardmod but had no prior experience with soldering (it seemed pretty simple to do, and it is) and I also had no flux so I soldered my wires and it would turn on and immediately turn off. I didn't think that it could be just something soldered incorrectly so I decided to put solder everywhere on the board. I replaced the motherboard shortly after, but I still have that motherboard as a reminder of my first brick and first soldering experience.

(i'm much better at soldering now, btw, and i have opened up systems before to tinker w/ their boards)


----------



## gamesquest1 (Apr 21, 2016)

RetroBitMig said:


> so I decided to put solder everywhere on the board


what? 

sounds like it was probably just a loose ribbon cable


----------



## RetroBitMig (Apr 21, 2016)

gamesquest1 said:


> what?
> 
> sounds like it was probably just a loose ribbon cable


oh, no, I had worked with ribbon cables way more than with soldering. This was in 2013, by the way lmao


----------



## 9fiftyfive (Apr 22, 2016)

The only device I've ever bricked was an iPhone 5s. I had a bunch of tweaks on there, and all of a sudden... Boom. Apple logo. Got a free replacement courtesy of AppleCare, though.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shadow#1 (Apr 22, 2016)

Xbox I was doing a hdd unlock swap and killed the pc known as a ground backflow

Sent from my LG-D851 using Tapatalk


----------



## Touko White (Apr 22, 2016)




----------



## BurningDesire (Apr 22, 2016)

My first brick was a Kindle Fire I got it from somehow deleting the TWL recovery and the OS. I can't deal with this shit. I'm sticking to IOS and anything that can't be hacked xD


----------



## emmanu888 (Apr 24, 2016)

The only "brick" that i had was when i tried to hack a friend Wii, he brings it to me and i plug it in and nothing on screen. It was as if the Wii had bricked itself when i plugged it in, he got it replaced by Nintendo and i then hacked that Wii


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Apr 24, 2016)

I've only bricked once and that was my Wii about 4 years ago when I tried to install a custom home menu theme.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 24, 2016)

I have yet to brick a console :-)


----------



## Jayro (Apr 24, 2016)

I bricked my 40GB FAT PS3 by accident, and used a PSP USB hack to revive it back to 3.55 OFW. One Sony console reviving another. XD


----------



## Kawaii (Apr 24, 2016)

Bricked on hard modding RGH x360. Successfully completed 3 x360 console hard mod. The forth console got unlucky with soldering. Burned up solder point. Fixing requires accessing alternative solder point which requires disassembly x-plate above cpu. Got too lazy coz of exams n stuff. Console happily ends up in the dump.

Still happy though, just learned soldering via youtube. Ahh the excitement after successfully boot up RGHed console with my own hands.


----------



## Froster (Apr 24, 2016)

May sound strange,but I bricked my Lumia 540 and I don't even know how


----------



## Lucar (Apr 28, 2016)

I've never bricked anything.

I have a laptop that the hard drive died on, but that doesn't count.


----------



## TheGreek Boy (Apr 28, 2016)

I brick my 2ds about 1 month ago.


----------



## ars25 (Apr 29, 2016)

my first wii trying to downgrade it it was a sad day indeed


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 29, 2016)

i never bricked, but i managed to unbrick a friends psp


----------



## Margen67 (Apr 29, 2016)

Well, technically, it was already broken, but I made it completely unable to turn on.
It was a Fat PS3, and it randomly turned off.
If I tried to boot a PS2 game the graphics corrupted.
I took it apart to reapply the thermal paste or whatever and the RSX heatsink just randomly came off.
After that I tried to get the CPU heatsink off, but failed.
I probably lost a bunch of screws since it took so long to finally put it back together.
My brother put it back together for me, and it wouldn't turn on.
I think I fucked up the CPU.

Oh, and there was lots of extra screws.
I had no idea what the hell I was doing.

I want to sell it, but I've been procrastinating.

And I actually wanted to put CFW on it, too.

rip my dreams


But the other consoles I've got for free were mostly good.
A PS2 Slim I got just needed the lens to be cleaned.
It was later model, though, so I couldn't mod it.
And two Wiis (not sure if both) overheated, but I think they just needed to be cleaned, as well.


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Apr 29, 2016)

My dad's first brick was when he drunkenly pissed on his phone and stepped on it.


----------



## Sheimi (Apr 29, 2016)

My first soft brick was when I transferred everything to my WiiU from Wii Transfer. It would load into the Wii menu and then freeze. I don't remember what Aurora told me to fix it. I wonder if I can get a explanation why I got this soft brick via transfer. Want to know why it happened.


----------

